# Hilda and DedHedFred's Lighthearted Halloween Yard Display 2015



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We had a fabulous Halloween season. The night was PERFECT!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Last night I was telling my wife all about your display. Definitely looking forward to all the images. Absolutely one of the most magnificent displays every year!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Located on top of a steep hill with a small, narrow, front yard, has made decorating challenging.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We added some whimsical decorations onto the front of our house to capture the feeling of a haunted house.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome ~ Please come in and sit for a spell!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I started working on this idea last year, and still have things I want to add. I am really excited to add this to our display.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We're working on Haunted Mansion inspired decor featuring skeletons breaking in or escaping, on the garage side of our house.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice set up...I noticed the skeleton on the disconnected drain pipe from the gutter...do you have a clear picture of that, and is it actually moving?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

thehoghunter said:


> Very nice set up...I noticed the skeleton on the disconnected drain pipe from the gutter...do you have a clear picture of that, and is it actually moving?


Thank you!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my, Angel!!!
What a wonderful, whimsical and magical display!
I can see you put your heart and soul into every piece in your display 
Everything so well thought out. Love everything, but one of my favorites is your posed skeletons.....brilliant 
One of my fav displays ever! Great lighting and atmosphere!
Goodness!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You guys are an inspiration for great ways to celebrate the Halloween season. So nice of you to share all your fun with the rest of us!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is how we utilize a narrow strip between our driveway and the hillside, where we can showcase a collection of Jack O'Lanterns.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your house is always top on my list of yards to visit on Halloween Forum. Only wish it could be a trip in person. Again, great ideas carried out beautifully. You always have a nice blend of everything from decorations to props to blow molds and everything just works together. It really is magical no matter your age.

The bluckies came out fabulous! Love, love, love the poses. Very humorous. Nice job. The melted witch with the spilled water bucket was great. Your Jack and Sally looked so perfect with those black trees you used. I'd love to do a pumpkin tree with the pear tree in our front yard but the tree still has it's leaves on every halloween and not quite the look I'd like. Yours looked fabulous. How large are your pumpkins? I also was paying attention to the way you guys hung your bats off the side of your house. Clever! Do you leave the plant basket hooks up all year? Probably my favorite pic was of Dr. Ian and T-Rex. So much fun, giggles and smiles in that photo. T-Rex is a keeper for sure!

So happy the weather was working for you this year. With a display with so many components that has to be a huge relief. How long do you leave the outside up? OK, I know you were working on some very cool "specimens" on the inside and can't wait for more photos.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Guys it is simply beautiful, I LOVE the vivid and rich colours, there is just so much to look at!! It really is an amazing display!


----------



## Dr. Jitters (Nov 6, 2015)

I love your lighthearted touch, Hilda! Very impressive displays, amazing work and number of jack-o-lanterns!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

These are just fantastic! It's like someone wrote an illustrated book on a place called Halloween Town! I can't imagine how long it takes to set everything up in such a way but it's awesome. I've come to enjoy and appreciate your display more and more over the past couple years and even though our styles differ, yours is just one of those that you can't help but like and admire! Well done!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the cemetery which started our yard display.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Trick or Treat Bears


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Have to run for a while. Please come back later. More to come.  Thank you!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

WOW Hilda, you have a ton of cute Halloween stuff ! 

I didn't see any lowcal hearts though.....


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Hilda, your display is AMAZING!! That must have taken so long to set up. I bet the TOTs loved it. What a collection of blow molds. I'm blown away (pun intended).


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

LightedHearted??? That many blow molds to store, run power to, check bulbs and setup IS SCARY!
I use about 50-60 lighted (foam) pumpkins and just that many cords is scary crazy! 
Love it all.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back. Where was I?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Along the path...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a hidden part of the path.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A few more from The Boneyard.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, I apparently forgot to put this tiny scene back in the beginning of the thread where it belongs.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it...omg amazing!!!!where did you find jack and sally?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This brings us to the end of the tour of our 'yard haunt'.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Some vampires.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This all so makes me SMILE!

I love how you have added your own touches to many props I recognize. I had no idea you had so many zombie babies who certainly have gotten a new life!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

If you are still reading along. THANK YOU so much for taking the tour!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the DOTD additions look amazing and add so much color to your boneyard. The alien scene is really fun. My favorite part is the 3 ghosts (I mean aliens) coming out of the space ship.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Good Lord!
No wonder you're tired after Halloween! 
What can I say Angel? 
So terrific!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Only one word comes to mind - wow!  My daughter was mesmerized by the blow mold pumpkins and ghosts I had in the house and I can only imagine her amazement after seeing your display. 

Now we are going to be treated to pics of you indoor display too! I can't wait!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow and wow! Fantastic display. I love it all and am in awe of you and your family.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Everything looks great, Hilda, as usual. Amazing detail and creativity!


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

How magical! I LOVE your NBC and Day of the Dead addtions!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Spectacular! Picture perfect as always!!!!!!! I can only imagine that your display is a MUST not only with your special needs guests but also wildly popular with all the parents that have young ones. Do you have idea how many visitors do you guys get?


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Ridiculously creative! Amazingly creative! You knocked it out of the park!

Can't wait to see your 'scary' backyard one day.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

awesome job on your haunt


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh Hilda, everything looks incredible! Looking at your pictures gives you that warm, fuzzy feeling inside. I wish I could be there to see and hear the smiles, giggles and laughs of the children as they go through your haunt. It must be truly magical for them.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love all the nightmare before christmas touches throughout this year. Your house is def Halloween Town/City all in one! Spectacular!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

HOLY MOLY... Thank you all for the positive feedback!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, Hilda ! Your display is overwhelming to say the least ! It looks like something one would see at a theme park.

Totally amazing, all of it. I love the "Bucket" melted witch. And I really like the NBC scene with Jack and Sally.
Such detail in all of the scenes, I can't imagine how long it takes to set it all up (and take it all down).

If I was a kid, I would want to stay at your house forever. LOL

You and Fred really outdid yourselves again. You both must be exhausted. Congratulations on a fantastic display!


----------



## etheral (Oct 28, 2015)

Love this idea. People dont really decorate around me and my youngest is a bit timid! This is a gentle introduction


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

As always, I have a blast looking through these photos....it truly is a Halloween wonderland. 

I have a particular appreciation for the NBX inspired countdown clock, and love that the Jack and Sally were added, but this year I think my favorite scene/image is this one. It's fantastic!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Amazing. Creative. Wow.

The repurposed blowmolds are so well done that they lookprofessional/store bought.

How many ToTers do you have come through your display?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Posting all the pictures together in one spot really brings home how enormous an undertaking this is! Huge admiration for your creativity, and for your willingness to put such an amazing degree of effort into your display. I know you've brought immense enjoyment to loads of people in your community and beyond.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hilda your display is awesome - & I mean that in the traditional sense of it being truly awe inspiring! To have created such a fun & adorable display with just a touch of spooky, that takes talent. Your love of the holiday shows in your work  

Also, if I can throw out a 'talk shop' question, where and how do you store all these enchanting characters? I've gone to hanging some of our molds upside down from the rafters on short bungees to help with floor space, but even that doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

How entertaining this tour of your haunt was! The color and number of different scenes. I enjoyed it very much. Lots of work.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love love love...though I watched from the side lines of facebook it doesn't compare to the walk through we just received, it is truly magical. You both should b so proud of yourselves not only for a job well done but for bringing a more innocent fun side to Halloween decor....I think all too often people forget not everyone wants to b scared.

Hats off girlie, u did a great job as always


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hilda, your haunt is such a wonderland of Halloween FUN! Your attention to details is mind boggling, and as always your Halloween Tree is the yardstick for ALL Halloween Trees to be measured by. That is what I think of when I think of Ray Bradbury's book...even the tree at Disneyland pales in comparison to yours. Your tree has actual grinning jack'o lanterns, not pumpkin pails with lights stuck in them. Your haunt is absolutely gorgeous and one of my most favorite haunts ever. Hat's off! Bravo! Take a bow lady, it's FANTASTIC!!! Your countdown clock is really special, you do Disney, better than Disney does Disney. (does that make sense?)


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Holy smokes- it's ENDLESS!! 
Trying to decide what to point out but - it is ENDLESS!
I can only echo all the kudos posted before! Fan-Tas-tic!

I would love to see how you organize/store that massive inventory!
That's an aspect with home haunting I think gets under-appreciated, doubly so in your case!
Salute and thanks!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a fan. I love the display, and I can feel the blood, sweat and tear that goes into this display.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Again. WOW! I am blown away by all the kind comments!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Love it! An adorable Halloween wonderland.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done, as always, Hilda. Yours is one of the displays that I most look forward to seeing every year.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Your display is one that I certainly look forward to seeing...it truly is a treat for the eye!!!
Will you adopt me?...oh, who gives a crap that I'm older than you...shhhh, we won't tell

*rubbing hands together* ...you KNOW I can't wait to see the screams decor!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I just love what you do. thank you for adding more pics


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

*WOW I love it Hilda.* You said that "I am glad it is small, individual and manageable" I would hate to see what you would call a large display. I truly wish I lived closer so that I could also stop and enjoy all of the Halloween fun that can be found in your yard. Great job to you.


----------



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

A truly amazing display!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would need to drive by your house every single day to absorb all of the glory! Your style is just phenomenal!! So creative and fun!


----------



## YummyPixels (Feb 5, 2016)

Where did you get that giant pumpkin Jack is sitting on? I am in love!! Or did you make it? And if so, out of what? 



Hilda said:


> Our Front Porch.
> To be honest, I am patiently waiting to build a proper front porch on our house, and I will decorate the heck out of it. haha
> In the meantime...
> Welcome ~ Please come in and sit for a spell!
> ...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

YummyPixels said:


> Where did you get that giant pumpkin Jack is sitting on? I am in love!! Or did you make it? And if so, out of what?


Thank you!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am so in love with your display!! Great job!


----------

